# Extrapolate your Opinions



## togga (Feb 3, 2015)




----------



## MannDude (Feb 3, 2015)

Whats the purpose of this?


----------



## togga (Feb 3, 2015)

I like comics


----------



## drmike (Feb 3, 2015)

Seems like a horrible first post.  Welcome to #vpsBoard.

Relevance is?   Trolling?

Sad we paint the bible folks are hicks without teeth.  Would have been better with some folks of African heritage to throw things in the comic too.

Just another virtual comic conversation in the mind of a liberal I think.  But some valid me-position vs. your-position vs. their position.

But can you virtualize them?


----------

